# EEG results



## Bedge (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi All,

I am after some feedback from those who might be in a similar situation to me.

My DP, Panic Disorder, Agoraphobia etc has been on and off for almost 4 years. It's not drug induced, and I have not suffered from any horrible experiences in life. So no real solid cause for it is known.

At the beginning of this year I had a seizure. I was referred to neurology at my hospital and they ran a few tests including a EEG. EEG indicated I have 'irregular brain waves'. Apparently 2% of the population can have this with out suffering from epilepsy (I think??). FYI - we have put the actual seizure down as fainting episode as it hasn't happened again.

I have asked my neurologist on a few occasions if he thinks that my DP symptoms stem from this condition. For which he doesn't think is possible. It makes sense to me that 'irregular brain waves' may cause some slight discomfort or distortion, for which I may then develop panic disorder and agoraphobia due to it being un-diagnosed for so long.

Has anyone actually had a EEG done which gave them similar results? I am wondering if I should now find a new Dr for a 2nd opinion. Or I wonder if I am just searching for a cause or something to blame that just doesn't exists. Maybe it is just emotional and i should except it.

Thoughts would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## missjiller (Sep 8, 2006)

WOW that is SOOO odd..!! i used to faint all the time when i was in high school... i would be sitting in class and i would just faint... and about two years ago i fainted at my boyfriends house when i was in the bathroom with a towel on and fell down!! i was out cold for like 5 minutes! i've never known why... i have had little spurts of depersonalization all of my life it's only lately that they are all the time though. it got serious a few months ago... i haven't fainted in a long time though.. i wonder if i may have irregular brain waves?


----------



## Bedge (Nov 2, 2005)

elllo!

Well, fainting is different to a sezuire. It's just my apparent 'faint' looked like a tonic colonic seziure. So thats why it got all checked out. There are all sorts of faints in the way they look.

But if your fainting a lot you should get it checked out? Might be blood pressure or anything??

Bedge


----------



## Bedge (Nov 2, 2005)

P.S. I have heard fainting spells can also be hormonal for girls. Which would ring true considered yours was worse in your high school days?


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2006)

a number of neurological diseases can cause DR/DP. I know a guy who had this because of brain tumor. He removed the tumor and DPDR was gone.

ALS, inner ear disorders etc. all can play a role here


----------



## Bedge (Nov 2, 2005)

well this is what I taught. I tend to think that things dont just happen for no reason, and this might potentially be a reason!

I was meant to have a MRI, but I freaked out. I gave it a shot and ended up in floods of tears. It freaked me out! I was booked in to have another one sedated, but i hate sedation or anything that doesn't make me feel 'normal' cause of the DP. So I haven't had the MRI and I don't plan on having it. haha

Think i might look at finding a 2nd opinion.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2006)

dont be scared to have an mri. if you had a tumor or something (which im sure you dont) then finding it early increases your chances of curing it.

Last year I was hit by a severe phobia of diseases. I even underwent brain scan 

The scariest one was with HIV, man I was sure I had it but had no guts to take the test. It was hell


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

If you have a brain tumor then DP can be a symptom, but you'll have a host of other symptoms and DP will be the least troublesome out of them all. Moreover, if your dp gets worse when you're in a shopping mall or driving but it's less at home, or in your comfort zone, then a brain tumor is unlilkey. If you've had DP for years and no other symptoms then forget about the brain tumor theory.


----------



## Bedge (Nov 2, 2005)

hahah! I'm not to worried about the whole brain tumor possibility. As you say, I think I would be aware that something was horribly wrong.

I just wonder if anyone has had a EEG indercating abnormal results?


----------

